# Assisted PSMF/RFL diet



## steventyler (Jun 15, 2014)

What's up everyone? Just making this log for personal use to keep in a straight line with my diet, but if anyone feels like following along or making suggestions feel free.                         My diet will basically consist of 1.5lbs chicken breast and 4 scoops protein and then w/e green stuff I can fit in there. (usually a head of lettuce and a bag of broccoli)                         Training will consist of three days a week DC split, but will take out the rest pause and the training to failure for the course of the low cal diet since there will be inadequate recovery. On off d ays I'll perform liss cardio ~45-60 minutes treadmill on an incline.  As for the gear I'll just be running 500 mg of test cyp. with no kickstart as of now since im already on trt (open for suggestions here tho).            I'll update tonight with stats and a few more things, since this paragraph is having to run together since some reason my enter button isn't working on my computer


----------

